# mutwillige Wegverschandelung



## Votec_Biker (23. August 2010)

ich war vergangene zur Abwechslung mal ind er Aschaffenburger Gegend unterwegs. Auf einem Downhill vom Pfaffenberg Richtung Soden ist mir eine M
mutwillige Wegverschandelung auf der länge von ca. 20m aufgefallen, habe den Weg mal freigeräumt.
Frage an die Locals, kommt das dort öfter vor, dass Wege auf diese Weise für MTBler unfahrbar gemacht werden? (siehe Foto)


----------



## Micro767 (23. August 2010)

Im Raum Bensheim ist das nix ungewöhnliches und auch in der Ecke Weinheim hab ich das ab und an betreits erlebt.

Einmal hab ich sogar die Schuldigen erwischt und Ihre Mütter davon in Kenntnis gestezt das es nicht o.k. ist und nebenbei auch noch gefährlich. Das waren 3 Kid´s so k.A. +/- 10-12 Jahre. Die Kid´s hatten eh kein Bock drauf hinterher zu laufen. Sie musten dann anfangen wieder die Äste und Stämme weg zu räumen aber ich gehe davon aus das sie nicht den ganzen Weg wieder zurück gelaufen sind und aufhörten als ich weg war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runterfahrer (23. August 2010)

Im Taunus passiert das auch öfter... die fallen das ganz zufällig so in den Weg. Das ist keine Absicht von den Wanderen. Denn denen gehört der Wald ja ganz allein. Egal ob Spessart, Odenwald oder Taunus....

Wenn ich einen Wanderer oder egal wen dabei erwische, wenn er grade zufällig was da hinlegt, habe ich deutliche Worte dafür.
Sowas grenzt fast schon an vorsätzlicher Körperverletzung. Grade im Wald, wenn das Blattwerk dicht ist und wenig Licht einfällt kann man solche "natürlichen" Hindernisse schon mal zu spät oder ganz übersehen.


----------



## herr.gigs (23. August 2010)

Als Verschandelung würde ich das nicht bezeichnen.

Aber der Jäger, der das regelmäßig schon seit Jahren veranstaltet, dürfte jedem Biker in der Ecke bereits bekannt sein. Nur wird es mit zunehmender Zeit immer schlimmer, der gibt sich da immer sehr viel Mühe. Runter biken geht manchmal noch, aber neulich hochzus schiebend hab ich mir schon manche Racheakte überlegt - mal in den Hochsitz kacken


----------



## LarsLipp (23. August 2010)

Hi,

Ihr seht das alles falsch und seid viel zu pessimistisch eingestellt: Das ist nur Baumaterial, er hatte keine Zeit das ordentlich zusammen zu bauen. Ab und zu ein neuer Slalom ist doch cool. Wer regt sich denn über sowas auf? Da hält man mal an und sieht ganz neue Begebenheiten. 

Aber wenn der Schrott hinter ner Kurve oder in der Landung liegt es es schon heftig gefährlich. 

Nur nicht den Spass verderben lassen.

Auch ein Leidsgenosse aus dem Odenwald... Im Moment geht es aber!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## flyingscot (23. August 2010)

Weil bei uns hier an einer neuralgischen Stelle alle Baumstämme von emsigen Trailbauern immer wieder weggeräumt werden, hat die Forst jetzt groben, ca. 1.80m hohen Maschendrahtzaun quer über einige Wege gespannt: Nahezu unsichtbar.

"Sicherheitsgründe" zählen wohl nicht, da der Trail, der direkt drauf zu und dahinter weiter geht, eben "offiziell" kein Weg ist... also darf man dort nicht fahren, da es "Wald" ist. Demnach gibt es wohl auch keine Gefährdung... intelligente Logik.

Ob das auch noch gilt, wenn da der erste Biker reinkracht... ich bin mal gespannt...


----------



## Deleted 124102 (23. August 2010)

Sowas sehe ich im Raum Weinheim leider auch öfter.

Das schlimmste was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe und gerade aktuell ist, ist im Viernheimer Wald wo ein Singeltrail von Viernheim nach Hüttenfeld führt und irgendein Vollidiot dort zich junge Bäume zu 3/4 angesägt hat und sie quer über den Trail hat fallen lassen.

Somit hat er mehr Natur zerstört als es die Biker jemals dort machen würden wenn sie ein paar Blätter streifen.

Wehe wenn ich soeinen mal zwischen die Finger bekomm.


----------



## Runterfahrer (24. August 2010)

Den würdest Du auch zu 3/4 absägen.... 



Pipe_Zero schrieb:


> Sowas sehe ich im Raum Weinheim leider auch öfter.
> 
> Das schlimmste was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe und gerade aktuell ist, ist im Viernheimer Wald wo ein Singeltrail von Viernheim nach Hüttenfeld führt und irgendein Vollidiot dort zich junge Bäume zu 3/4 angesägt hat und sie quer über den Trail hat fallen lassen.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB_CanyonRider (27. August 2010)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> mal in den Hochsitz kacken




Tolle Idee


----------



## Dommes84 (23. September 2010)

Das habe ich auch schon bemerkt das im Raum Weinheim Hemsbach einige Wege versperrt werden.
Ich habe mir dann mal die Mühe gemacht und eine Stunde lang den Weg vom "Steinernern Gaul" frei geräumt und 3 Tage später lagen dort noch mehr Aste und Baumstämme als zuvor.


----------



## Micro767 (24. September 2010)

*lol* sorry das ich lache aber den Weg "pflegt" garantiert täglich irgend ein Renter ! Und das schon seit Jahren, erst ich hab aufgehört aufzuräumen und inzwischen fahr ich schon garnicht mehr dort. Der Typ sitzt bestimmt da irgenwo rum und wenn man einen Ast wegräumt wirft er 2 neu hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MonsterJoe (25. September 2010)

Micro767 schrieb:


> *lol* sorry das ich lache aber den Weg "pflegt" garantiert täglich irgend ein Renter ! Und das schon seit Jahren, erst ich hab aufgehört aufzuräumen und inzwischen fahr ich schon garnicht mehr dort. Der Typ sitzt bestimmt da irgenwo rum und wenn man einen Ast wegräumt wirft er 2 neu hin.



der soll sich mal n anderes hobby suchen ^^


----------

